# Franchi affinity



## Mike71 (Oct 8, 2008)

I am thinking of buying a 12 ga Franchi Affinity but because I have a rotator cuff problem I am concerned with the the amount of recoil they have. If anyone owns a Franchi, could you tell me how much they recoil. I have been using a 20 ga Browning but miss a 12 ga.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Mike71 said:


> I am thinking of buying a 12 ga Franchi Affinity but because I have a rotator cuff problem I am concerned with the the amount of recoil they have. If anyone owns a Franchi, could you tell me how much they recoil. I have been using a 20 ga Browning but miss a 12 ga.


Shoot 2 3/4 loads? Just a thought...


----------



## CMUBASEBALL (Mar 13, 2008)

IMO unless you have a deal or something special already worked out w a Franchi, don't buy it and buy a benelli SBE II. I've owned franchi and they are made by and an off brand of benelli. Benellis are muchhhhh more reliable, dependable, lighter, less recoil, and of buying new worth the couple extra hundred. The benelli will be the last gun u ever buy and won't let you down no matter what! 


Oh god now all the browning, Winchester, and beretta guys can tear this thread apart.........have at it boys!


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

I own a franchi. Personally, I love it, been very reliable, and kills birds when I shoot it right. That said however, if recoil is your main concern, I'd suggest a benelli sbe2. 

Main reason would be the weight. My franchi weighs a ton compared to the benelli, and imo the recoil is less in the benelli.

I am sure somewhere there was a test done on the amount of force generated at the stock per gun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ugly808 (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh god now all the browning, Winchester, and beretta guys can tear this thread apart.........have at it boys![/QUOTE]



Why should we tear it apart.....the benelli guy already did..
I would suggest a lighter load as well.


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

I just bought one and have used it three times now...really like the feel...haven't noticed recoil as being a problem at all.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> Main reason would be the weight. My franchi weighs a ton compared to the benelli, and imo the recoil is less in the benelli.


Recoil should be less with your stated weight difference


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Recoil should be less with your stated weight difference


Comfortech in the benelli stock is made to reduce recoil...

http://www.benelliusa.com/innovations/comfortech-system.php


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Recoil should be less with your stated weight difference


Well typically heavier guns tend to feel as tho they have less recoil. So along those lines, one would think the franchi's recoil would be better. But with benelli's mechanics it does not. 


Obviously a lot of technology that can eliminate most recoil all together. 

I have been looking at going to an O/U browning cynergy. Weight to slow my swing down, and a stock that has all of the bells and whistles to virtually eliminate recoil.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

I just bought a 12g Beretta Extrema2 with KO, the recoil is very low and the cycling is amazing! I would highly recommend a Beretta with the KO system, im not sure if you can get a Benelli with the KO or not but if so i would say its worth the money, especially when recoil is a concern.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

charcoal300zxtt said:


> I just bought a 12g Beretta Extrema2 with KO, the recoil is very low and the cycling is amazing! I would highly recommend a Beretta with the KO system, im not sure if you can get a Benelli with the KO or not but if so i would say its worth the money, especially when recoil is a concern.


Difference between gas and inertia now...spring loaded butt pad is all....


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

I shoot a gas-auto Franchi and it's the softest recoiling gun I've ever shot. It's an out of production 612, and you can have it when you pry it from my cold dead fingers. 

I own a Benelli, which I love for different reasons, but there's no comparison in terms of comfort and reliability.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

bombcast said:


> I shoot a gas-auto Franchi and it's the softest recoiling gun I've ever shot. It's an out of production 612, and you can have it when you pry it from my cold dead fingers.
> 
> I own a Benelli, which I love for different reasons, but there's no comparison in terms of comfort and reliability.


That's what I shoot, and I agree with you totally.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mike71 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for the responses!!!! Benelli way too expensive. I may just go with a Franchi 20 ga. I do all my shooting over decoys so it should do.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Mike71 said:


> Thanks for the responses!!!! Benelli way too expensive. I may just go with a Franchi 20 ga. I do all my shooting over decoys so it should do.


Then shoot a 410


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

Get a gas gun. I shoot a SBE II and I love it. That said, every gas gun I have shot has less recoil than the SBE II (Winchester, Browning, Beretta: your choice.)


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

Do not forget the Benelli M2, if recoil is a concern you most likely will not be shooting 3.5" shells anyways.
You may wish to look at a Beretta with the Kick Off also.


----------



## folpak (Feb 6, 2008)

Dont be shy to use a 20ga. everyone will talk crap about it but I use my 20ga a couple times a year just for the heck of it, and it will bring down just as many ducks as my 12ga.


----------



## Steelfishin (Jan 16, 2003)

I've shot a 20 gauge for ducks and geese for years and with the correct choke and load have no problems. Its the same size pellets as the 12 gauge just need to keep shots within the spread........no big deal. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Another option is a limbsaver recoil pad. Have one on my beretta and reduces the recoil by about half. Mine is the slip on type and I think they run about $25.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

I had one of these for the past few years...gave me trouble every year...when very cold it got sluggish plus had trigger & safety problems...just traded it in....


----------



## dnj21 (Oct 12, 2009)

If you hand load, you have the option of reloading Tungsten also. If you shoot 15 or 18 gr/cc pellets you can drop your velocities and payload, bringing recoil down. Talking 1 or 1 1/8 oz around 1250fps, very soft shooting and very effective. Quite expensive though, biggest downside.......

If you are interested, PM me and I will point you to the right guys.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

dnj21 said:


> If you hand load, you have the option of reloading Tungsten also. If you shoot 15 or 18 gr/cc pellets you can drop your velocities and payload, bringing recoil down. Talking 1 or 1 1/8 oz around 1250fps, very soft shooting and very effective. Quite expensive though, biggest downside.......
> 
> If you are interested, PM me and I will point you to the right guys.


No doubt TSS is superior to anything else since you could shoot 1oz of 9's at 1100fps and probably still pass through every duck inside 50yds. But for reasonable distance shots, ITX at 13gr/cc or Nice shot basically the same density as lead might be a more cost effective and practical alternative. I'm trying Nice shot in the 410 this year and possibly in the 12. With Nice you get the benefit of the density of lead along with it loading the same as lead, so same reloader setup, wads, powder as what the reloaders are already setup for skeet.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> No doubt TSS is superior to anything else since you could shoot 1oz of 9's at 1100fps and probably still pass through every duck inside 50yds. But for reasonable distance shots, ITX at 13gr/cc or Nice shot basically the same density as lead might be a more cost effective and practical alternative. I'm trying Nice shot in the 410 this year and possibly in the 12. With Nice you get the benefit of the density of lead along with it loading the same as lead, so same reloader setup, wads, powder as what the reloaders are already setup for skeet.


9s for ducks you are nutz


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

TSS Caddis said:


> No doubt TSS is superior to anything else since you could shoot 1oz of 9's at 1100fps and probably still pass through every duck inside 50yds. But for reasonable distance shots, ITX at 13gr/cc or Nice shot basically the same density as lead might be a more cost effective and practical alternative. I'm trying Nice shot in the 410 this year and possibly in the 12. With Nice you get the benefit of the density of lead along with it loading the same as lead, so same reloader setup, wads, powder as what the reloaders are already setup for skeet.


No auto is going to cycle with 1 oz loads consistently...and 9's thats just crazy...wonder how many wounded birds you thought you didnt hit but did and died at the roost...


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

SBE II said:


> No auto is going to cycle with 1 oz loads consistently...and 9's thats just crazy...wonder how many wounded birds you thought you didnt hit but did and died at the roost...


There are documented kills on turkeys at 90+ yards with TSS 9s.. Not that I agree with it, but it is capable. Guys are getting full penetration to vitals on coyotes at reasonable ranges and dropping them DRT with 9s during turkey season.. 

There is simply nothing available that can compare to its penetration and patterning ability.. I would have no problem on decoying birds shooting 9s.. 

I shoot Fed HW 7s on turkeys which are only 15 g/cc whereas TSS is 18 g/cc.. The penetration is un real.. You rarely if ever find a pellet, and if you do its on the far side skin.. The 15 g/cc pellets will cleanly pass through both breasts, breast bone and exit the turkey inside 40 yards. TSS 9s are very close to 15 g/cc 7s.

Fed HW 15 g/cc makes Hevi shot look like a joke, TSS makes everything ever loaded in a hull look like a joke.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> There are documented kills on turkeys at 90+ yards with TSS 9s.. Not that I agree with it, but it is capable. Guys are getting full penetration to vitals on coyotes at reasonable ranges and dropping them DRT with 9s during turkey season..
> 
> There is simply nothing available that can compare to its penetration and patterning ability.. I would have no problem on decoying birds shooting 9s..
> 
> ...


Thats fine, and I would like to see the penetration on it...Not necessarily disagreeing with penetration ability of such shot, I've killed many geese with #6 hevi shot. Shoot a thick phone book at 40 yds and let me know how many pages it gets through...Hevi typically travels roughly 280 to where regular steel is around 80-90 pages...with a full...wad wizard did quite the experiment..

Regardless, 1 oz loads would be nearly impossible to cyle out of an gas or inertia operated gun...most recommend at least 1 1/8 oz and most gas still struggle with the conventional target load


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

SBE II said:


> No auto is going to cycle with 1 oz loads consistently


Not so. Have reloaded literally thousands of 1oz 12ga rounds for the auto loader. You just need to increase the powder charge to around 1200fps vs the 1080fps 1oz loads I use in the O/U. This is out of a Benelli M1, and my 391 gas gun is a lot more forgiving.





SBE II said:


> and 9's thats just crazy


No, see DEDGOOSES post and also do some Googling on Tungsten Super Shot.




SBE II said:


> wonder how many wounded birds you thought you didnt hit but did and died at the roost...


Refer to above answer. DEDGOOSE told me about it a few years ago and I've done a lot of reading on TSS since then. TSS will basically allow for you to load a 2.75" low brass skeet hull with #9's and still have a better turkey load than anything on the market. 

Downside is the cost of TSS vs other HTL's like Nice shot and ITX.

On a side note, we've killed many swans with #6 Hevi and Hevi isn't in the same league as TSS.


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

SBE II said:


> Regardless, 1 oz loads would be nearly impossible to cyle out of an gas or inertia operated gun...most recommend at least 1 1/8 oz and most gas still struggle with the conventional target load


My SBE II cycles 1oz target loads all day. Never a single jam or short cycle with 1oz loads.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

lastflight said:


> My SBE II cycles 1oz target loads all day. Never a single jam or short cycle with 1oz loads.


Yours must be better than my SBE II because mine wont...


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

TSS Caddis said:


> Not so. Have reloaded literally thousands of 1oz 12ga rounds for the auto loader. You just need to increase the powder charge to around 1200fps vs the 1080fps 1oz loads I use in the O/U. This is out of a Benelli M1, and my 391 gas gun is a lot more forgiving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TSS what's the cost per round typically? I'm intrigued, all for more bb on target, thats why I don't shoot lettered shot and typically shoots 2's for everything...


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

SBE II said:


> TSS what's the cost per round typically? I'm intrigued, all for more bb on target, thats why I don't shoot lettered shot and typically shoots 2's for everything...


I was just PM'ing DEDGOOSE to find out. I think Ballistic Specialties used to sell it? Now I think the only guy you can get it through is someone on DHC. If you search the DHC forumns for TSS his name is all over. If I recall, when I looked into it before it would be around $5-6 per shell for a 1oz load.

Since you've killed geese with #6 Hevi, I'm sure you've seen the huge difference between that and steel. From what I've read the difference in performance of TSS over Hevi is even more dramatic.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

These are some numbers I dug up.. I can ask friends and get more specific numbers. 

Penetration in Ballistic Gel

TSS #9 1200 FPS 2.5 inches of penetration at 29 yards
TSS #8 1200 FPS 2.5 inchs of penetration at 45 yards

Steel #1 1400 FPS 2.4 Inches of penetration at 30 yards
Steel #3 1400 FPS 1.8 inches of penetration at 30 yards

Additionally I believe the penetration to kill a duck is 1.5 and a turkey in the head and neck too.. So shooting ducks or geese in the head and neck.. 

TSS #9 1200fps 1.5 inches 62.1 Yards
TSS #8 1200FPS 1.5 inches 81 yards

128 pellets 1 1/4 oz load of Steel #1s
191 pellets 1 1/4 oz load of Steel #3s

254 pellets 1 oz load of TSS 8s
391 pellets 1 oz load of TSS 9s


This data is from the KPY ballistic program, not perfect but very good for comparison. Most that shoot TSS believe the program is missing something and actual range at which clean kills can be achieved is much further than the computer system gives credit.. 

Looking at the above data, I believe we can agree that steel 1s are more than adequate on geese at ranges well beyond the 2.5 inch standard states.. I believe the standard on ducks is only 1.25 or 1.5?

Just looking at penetration overlooks alot of the obvious advantages of TSS over steel shot, such as 3x more pellets in the above load, the denser shots ability to hold patterns together at much longer distances as well as its ability to better hold in the wind or the fact that the denser pellets ability to hold velocity longer thus further differentiating its penetration more at further ranges. And nobody can deny the increased stopping ability of multiple pellets hitting the intended target over fewer. 

Hunting with Caddis I could see him shooting 1oz loads of TSS 9s on large geese.. With the large swarm of pellets and his ability to put pellets on target (head and Neck) he could kill geese far enough away to make any skybuster blush.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

TSS Caddis said:


> I was just PM'ing DEDGOOSE to find out. I think Ballistic Specialties used to sell it? Now I think the only guy you can get it through is someone on DHC. If you search the DHC forumns for TSS his name is all over. If I recall, when I looked into it before it would be around $5-6 per shell for a 1oz load.
> 
> Since you've killed geese with #6 Hevi, I'm sure you've seen the huge difference between that and steel. From what I've read the difference in performance of TSS over Hevi is even more dramatic.


Yea, for that price I'll just stick to Hevi-Metal, I don't think people realize that in a #2 Hevi-metal the hevi #2 is about the size of a #4 and of course hevi looks like welding slag..to say the least density rules the game...Anything to keep my dog from working harder and myself I'm all about...Thanks for the knowledge wasn't aware...


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

SBE II said:


> Yea, for that price I'll just stick to Hevi-Metal, I don't think people realize that in a #2 Hevi-metal the hevi #2 is about the size of a #4 and of course hevi looks like welding slag..to say the least density rules the game...Anything to keep my dog from working harder and myself I'm all about...Thanks for the knowledge wasn't aware...


There is no hevi shot in Hevi Metal, its 10 g/cc roughly pawned off as hevi shot..


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> I was just PM'ing DEDGOOSE to find out. I think Ballistic Specialties used to sell it? Now I think the only guy you can get it through is someone on DHC. If you search the DHC forumns for TSS his name is all over. If I recall, when I looked into it before it would be around $5-6 per shell for a 1oz load.
> 
> Since you've killed geese with #6 Hevi, I'm sure you've seen the huge difference between that and steel. From what I've read the difference in performance of TSS over Hevi is even more dramatic.


He goes by the handle of Hawglips.. He is mainly a turkey hunter, but is the source for TSS thus why he is on DHC. As a turkey load, the costs can be justified.. For waterfowling it would be hard to justify for the everyday grinder.. 

This is evidenced by Fed dumping their Fed Ultra HW and Winchester and Remington both axing their HTL loads.. Tungsten is expensive.. 

So what have they done, they have tried to convince the waterfowler that Trauma kills birds and not penetration with Black Cloud and Blindside.. These loads are simply steel and the hex and flitestoppers pellets penetration is further hindered by the shape..


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Very interesting. Not sure I would want to shoot 9's though cuz that's ruining a lot of meat if you're a little behind the bird.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Huntermax-4 said:


> Very interesting. Not sure I would want to shoot 9's though cuz that's ruining a lot of meat if you're a little behind the bird.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I think if you vaporize them you can keep killin.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

TSS Caddis said:


> I think if you vaporize them you can keep killin.


Like 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

So, am I getting this right? You can run Nice Shot right through just like your trap loads of lead? Same hulls wads and powder?


----------

